# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  British Dragon 50mg Yellow Pills Winstrol

## gymtime737

Hey guys, one of my friends took a cycle of these pills and refered me to his friend who sells them. They are very small yellow square pills on one side says 50 and the other says BD. I cant upload a picture because I dont have my USB cord with me right now, but if you google "winstrol 50 yellow pills"it is the six image on the right at the top. The three little squares.
Does anyone know if this is the real deal? Appreciate it bros

----------


## ddp2727

There are some "real deal" pills just like that but if someone really wanted to they could fake them. Did your buddy that took the cycle have good results? If so I'd say you got the "real deal"

----------


## gymtime737

yeah he put on about 5 pounds of lean muscle but thats with drinking a lot and not dieting proper. im pretty sure they are the real thing but if there fake what would they consist of? would fake pills still have a positive effect on muscle growth or what do they do?

----------


## ddp2727

Depends on what is in the "fake" pills. If they are knockoffs but still contains whinny then all is good, & I would refer to those as knockoffs not fakes. If they are fakes they may be nothing more than sugar. 

It has been known for other UGL's to market their product as someone else's just for the name. That would be a knockoff/generic. It has also been known for people to sale straight up sugar pills and vegetable oil.

----------


## gymtime737

pretty sure its the real stuff yep we good here

----------


## mwilkinson

i have used bd 50 dbol . small, yellow, and square described exactly how you said. go to google images and type british dragon dbol and not the mg's you should get all the pics. at least it did when i looked a few years ago my first time trying to see if my source at the time wasn't trying to bend me over. i should also add, my general rules of buying gear are as followed: don't spend money on gear you can't afford to lose (yes it sucks, but you didn't avoid paying a bill or responsibility's for gear), when using a source, i try to see if someone i know has used the gear so i can see if they're getting results

----------

